# Air Conditioning Problems



## andulong (Nov 18, 2004)

I am not sure this is in the proper forum but I could not find one specifically for air conditioning.

My friend has a 2000 Sentra SE, 4 cylinder and has had air conditioning problems on and off since the car was new. She recently had her compressor replaced and now has a leaking hose. She inquired about having the A/C removed and the mechanics at the dealership told her this was not possible. I have worked on cars for most of my life and find this hard to believe. There is very little room to work on this engine but without looking at it I would think that the compressor and hoses could be removed and a different length belt installed or some sort of idler pulley put in place of the compressor. Am I completely wrong here and is not a practical thing to do? Did the mechanics tell her this so they could sell her a new compressor? Thanks for any help.

A


----------



## andulong (Nov 18, 2004)

*A/C part 2*

Okay I need to clear up one thing, she does not have her heart set on removing the entire A/C system unles she has to. She just does not want to spend the money right now to have it fixed. Can we just not use the A/C without causing any further damage to the system, maybe pull the fuse or something to make sure it is not turned on. There is a freon leak and the mechanic told her it would cause more damage if she does not have it repaired, but I think he meant only if she tries to run the compressor. Any problem with leaving a freon depleted system in the car as long as it is not turned "on"? Will this cause any permanent damage to the compressor? If not, we will not worry about it for now. 

Thanks again.
A


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

The dealer sounds like a moron. If she wanted, she could take off the compressor and run a different size belt. The compressor will not be damaged if it's not run with no freon in the system; that's how they sit on shelves right?

What was wrong with it in the very first place? I bet the system was just low in freon, perhaps from that leaky hose, and they just charged her to replace the compressor instead of fixing the hose. Also, where's the hose leaking from?

If you can find the leak yourself, this is what I would do. First, take it to some other shop or any A/C shop that can handle cars. Have all the freon taken out and replace the hose (assuming it's actually bad). It might just be that the hose is not properly tightened down at the compressor or the other end. Anyways, after putting on the new hose, take it back to the A/C shop and have them pull a vacuum on the system (and it needs to be for a fair amount of time, like at least 15 minutes). Charge the system back up and you're done. Ideally, you should also replace the receiver/dryer, but if you pull a vacuum on the system long enough, it should be fine. Also, when they charge the system back up, have them add some oil too.


----------



## andulong (Nov 18, 2004)

*A/C 3*

There was a problem with the compressor in the beginning, something inside it seized up and the belts kept burning up, who knows if it was the compressor or the drive pulley or what. At that time they told her (because she asked) if they could just remove it and they told her no. I did not believe it at the time but didn't have a chance to look into it. I have looked online a bit since and have read that there are some problems finding the proper belts but it can be done. I don't think it has worked properly since they "fixed "it and now they are telling her she has a leaky line, high pressure side I think. She would just like to forget it but they told her more damage would result if she does not get it fixed but like you said if the A/C is turned off it does not make a difference. The compressor does not turn at all if the drive clutch is disengaged right?

Thanks for your suggestions.

A


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Should be fine... just don't use the A/C again tell ya fix the problem. 


If you really want to be helpful go get under the car and find that leak! Things are so much easier to fix when you've found the source of the problem. 


Find the exact location the system is leaking and we can help point you in the right direction for a fix. A/C is not hard to fix it's just a pain to drain the freon off.

Oh... btw, freon can burn you so wear heavy gloves if you're doing this yourself. 
(Not trying to scare you or anything, just be safe is all.) :thumbup:

On second thought, it may be a better idea to have a shop show you the leak first.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Well what I found do since this car has R134a is buy a recharge kit for around 35 dollars and make sure it has a dye in it. After you put in a can of the recharge stuff run the system until you start noticing the compressor not turning on. (P.S. the compressor will NOT turn on unless the system has enough refrigerant to run it without damaging it so don't worry about running it dry.)

Once the system quit's working. Take it to your local shop and have them trace it with a dye light. Then repair the system yourself and save the money. 

To get more oil dye in the system, completely empty it first.


----------

